# Additional Insurance Necessary?



## kcrooms (Oct 21, 2011)

Really need experienced haunters input! I do not charge for my "Haunted Garage". Estimate of 150+ people each night. Is regular home owners insurance coverage all I need "just in case"?


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Per insurance companies, if you don't charge admission or take donations, you don't need extra insurance. Your regular homeowners insurance will work.
Clarify this with your provider for the particulars.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes, that's always been my understanding as well. Once you charge admission, it's a business and your insurance is null and void. If you take donations, even for a charity, a haunter who is also a lawyer told me that it's an "implied admission", and will also void your insurance. I agree with Darkmaster, if you're in doubt, check with your agent.


----------

